# Flugbahn berechnen



## Guest (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo !

Ich habe eine Frage, wie kann ich eine Flugbahn am besten berechnen ?? Es handelt sich um ein 2D Spiel, wo links und rechts die Spieler sind, und die können sich gegeneinander abschießen. So in der art wie diese kleinen Panzerspiele, wo man den Winkel und die Stärke einstellen kann, und dann einmal schießen darf.


Ich brauch nur ein paar Tipps wie man das am besten macht, ich hätte da an eine einfache Funktion gedacht, allerdingst werde dann auf der Y Achse immeer so große sprünge gemacht, das es nicht mehr schön gezeichnet wird.


----------



## Quaxli (17. Jan 2008)

So


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2008)

vielen vielen dank !!

Darauf hätt ich auch selbst kommen sollen  sry.. genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------

